# Meet "Kooper"



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We picked him up this morning & he's started to settle in after lots of play time with Riley. He is actually 6 months old & not properly housetrained.  Tonight after work I will be doing a more comprehensive evaluation, but for right now he is relaxing with my hubby & Riley.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow he's a big boy! Almost as big as Miles but he's two months younger! Looks like such a sweetie, hope you guys are having fun!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I am so hoping this turns out good, for Kooper, Riley, Ash and Reu,
thoughts and well wishes are with y'all ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, so far we have established 3 things:

1) He is not housetrained (hubby found that out the *fun* way)
2) The only command he knows is "sit" and he only holds it for a few seconds 
3) He is so stinking cute and sweet! ;D

Riley's already taught him that he's allowed on the furniture. 

I'm heading home from work in a bit - wish me luck!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Since Finch is our 3rd dog, we won't be adding another... so I have to live vicariously through all of you on this forum. Kooper looks like a sweet, fun boy!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Aww, congratulations!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

He's adorable and they look so cute together! It's nice of Riley to share her couch . I also hope things go well, he'd have a happy fun life at your house!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

He's amazing!  Did you name him?

Looks very big already 

Good luck with training.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big Roo Roo Roo welcome to "little" Kooper from Ozkar, Zsa Zsa and "Little" Astro!!! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Just woke up for a 4AM potty break (ah, the joys of puppies) so I figured I might as well give y'all an update. 

- Absolutely zero food aggression issues. We gave him a bully stick (pretty sure it was his first) and were able to pet him, take it from him, & even kiss his face while he chewed it! He just wagged his tail & gave us kisses (he looooves to kiss).

- VERY smart - I was able to teach him several commands in the span of a few minutes by utilizing the magical powers of hot dogs. 

- No leash manners - we went on a quick walk to the park & he pulled like a maniac until I made a hitch. After that, he walked much better. He acts like he's never been walked before at night. Everything scared him! Fire hydrants, people, leaves (yes, leaves). It was good to have Riley there because he definitely watched her to see how she reacted. 

- He doesn't mind having his toes or nails touched. I turned on the dremel while he chewed his bully stick just for him to be familiar with the sound. Today we will try doing a few nails (they are WAY too long).

- After several accidents in the house he seems to be learning that you have to hold your pee until you go outside. We have a feeling he was crated most of the day & let outside to go pee, so he's not used to running around indoors & holding his bladder!

Riley adores him, but has definitely told him off a few times for being obnoxious. She is very good about it - at most lets out a growl with a lip curl or a quick air snap. They have a blast playing together! Last night we let them run in the sand at the park (dragging their leashes) & it was like watching a red tornado! 

Today is Riley's birthday hike - it will be Kooper's first hike ever! We are excited to see how does.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so happy for you all. Sounds like you're having a blast. Two is WAY better than one and sounds like a good match so far.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! Happy for you threefsh!!! 

I wish my own dog would behave as your hopefully new addition, Kooper! 

Your last post just made me realise we have a lot to work on. 

Have a lovely hike!!! 8)


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

threefsh - he is a lovely looking pup. Sounds like he has settled in well  

Can't believe they didn't mention that he wasn't housetrained. Anyway sounds like you will have sorted that one by the end of the weekend.

This really sounds like a match made in heaven. I do hope everything else goes okay as he looks very much at home with you and Riley.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It's official - Kooper is going to be a permanent part of our family! 

He did very well on the hike & let me trim his nails today with absolutely no fuss! We're on our way to get him a nice leather collar & tag.

We are so in love! <3


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

> He let me trim his nails today with absolutely no fuss!


Send him to me!!! I want him! 

By the way, congratulations! 8) ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hurray ;D ;D ;D So pleased for you all.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It was the puppy eyes that sealed the deal.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

He is a very good boy. Will enjoy many walks together.

Kooper came to life during the walk today. A bit shy at first but by the end of the 2 1/2 hours of walking, running, playing and swimming with the 10 other Vizslas that ranged from 5 months to 5 years old, he was a "big dog." ;D

Good boy Kooper for putting such a smile on everyone's face today.

RBD


----------

